

Beware of Trivial Inconveniences (2009) - adamzerner
http://lesswrong.com/lw/f1/beware_trivial_inconveniences/

======
aleem
Or put another way, people prefer to take the path of least resistance.

Usabale design promotes the same idea (don't make users think). Subscriber
acquisition strategies rely on a similar idea that after the first 2 months of
free broadband, most users won't bother switching out. Softwares exploit this
by having opt-out instead of opt-in for desirable options including bloatware.

------
r3pl4y
I agree with the basic point of the article but many of the stated facts are
outdated by now. Since this article has been posted it has become much harder
to bypass the firewall than it was back then.

~~~
smarterchild
Do you think that another danger of inconveniences is that it's easier to make
an inconvenient mechanism more and more inconvenient than to start restricting
something that hadn't been restricted before at all? Like having a tiny
inconvenience at first somehow "reserves your right" to add more restrictions
in the future?

